# broken schwinn



## trymebike (Mar 18, 2017)

what a let down


----------



## trymebike (Mar 18, 2017)

View attachment 437677 View attachment 437677


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2017)

No pictures or explanation?


----------



## trymebike (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 18, 2017)

I didn't see that coming and took me a few minutes to see as, I was expecting frame damage. Well, Handlebar snapped. I've never seen that on a Schwinn lightweight model like that. cheap bikes in 60-70's but not Schwinn.

Good news, it must be a manufacturing defect. Call em up and get a new one.. (lifetime warranty) right? LOL, sure maybe they'll send ya china crap, not. . Regardless that pipe must have been a snap waiting to happen the day made.  I mean, it's not like you were mountain or rock climbing on it, geez.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 18, 2017)

what the phone number


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 18, 2017)

Try, 1 800- China-crap.  If that doesn't work call up ebay or post in wanted here and buy another 60-70's  bar. .

I.E. Schwinn doesn't really exist any longer. Pacific cycles bought em up and make all kinds of labels for multiple versions of different branded crap. Schwinn's _lifetime _expired over 10 years ago. Even if they'd serve a lifetime warranty, which I believe they stopped doing mid 70's, you wouldn't want one from them now.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like a very well taken care of Suburban, and I haven't seen a set of bars snap like that with normal use. You can find used bars everywhere or order some new ones that suit your fancy.

http://www.bikespartsandaccessories...dlebar-24-Inches-Wide-Chrome-3-Inch-Rise.html


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Try, 1 800- China-crap.  If that doesn't work call up ebay or post in wanted here and buy another 60-70's  bar. .
> 
> I.E. Schwinn doesn't really exist any longer. Pacific cycles bought em up and make all kinds of labels for multiple versions of different branded crap. Schwinn's _lifetime _expired over 10 years ago. Even if they'd serve a lifetime warranty, which I believe they stopped doing mid 70's, you wouldn't want one from them now.




No doubt the lifetime warranty was for SCHWINN's lifetime, not yours.


----------



## REC (Mar 19, 2017)

trymebike said:


> View attachment 437677 View attachment 437677




Can't view the photos
REC


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2017)

Easy fix. Be glad you didn't kill yourself. Stop whining and fix it. 

Then go ride your bike. 

You're welcome.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 20, 2017)

life is good bike is fixed


----------



## ricobike (Mar 20, 2017)

If only all my bike problems were like this.  However, if this happened while I was riding, I would definitely have a similar reaction.  Glad you got it fixed .


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2017)

Curious, were the broken bars stamped with the Schwinn name and possibly a date?


----------



## trymebike (Mar 22, 2017)

1972 was stamped Schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2017)

So they were Schwinn made bars. Crazy how they just sheared off like that from the wait of that light.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 23, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So they were Schwinn made bars. Crazy how they just sheared off like that from the wait of that light.





All I can imagine is; somebody really cranked down the stem bolt. Yet that's an aluminum stem, right?  and if it was squeezed that tight,  I'd expect it to break first. Otherwise, the bar is factory defect. Still, in the case that it is due to over tightening then, if it's aluminum  I'd be weary that the stem is due to break too.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 23, 2017)

_47 years working on bikes never seen steel Schwinn bar break at the taper_


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2017)

Stem should be steel,I dont know how heavy you are,maybe not at all? Good to remember those bikes were bomb proof for normal weight teens/young adults,not old fat guys,such as myself. I could understand the bars snapping after many decades do to somebodys excess weight constantly bearing down @ that transition. I'm gonna be more careful now lol


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 23, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Stem should be steel,





Yeah, you're right, an alloy stem would have a tapered ring showing on the neck. Hence the likelihood that it was over tightened.





Schwinn 1972 warranty:
Failure, loss or damage due to accident, abuse, neglect, normal wear, improper assembly or maintenance by anyone other than an Authorized Schwinn Dealer or use of other than genuine Schwinn parts is not covered.

Pacific cycle warranty: 
*Warranties | Support | Schwinn Bicycles*
www.schwinnbikes.com › Support





Cached

Similar

These* warranties only apply to bicycles manufactured and/or distributed by Pacific Cycle.* ... _*Schwinn*_ Limited _*Warranty*_ - Independent Bike Dealer. ... For frame replacement under the limited _*warranty*_, please contact the authorized dealer the bicycle was purchased from.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 24, 2017)

had steel stem bike looks new low miles


----------



## trymebike (Mar 25, 2017)

old bikes live on but they still break


----------

